# Surf Fishing Tournament



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The Virginia Beach Anglers Club will hold its 2nd Annual surf-fishing tournament at Dam Neck Naval Station, September 23 and 24, 2005. Top teams win cash prizes. Any 4-person team interested in submitting an application is welcomed to do so. The entry fee before July 15 is $275 and $300 after July 15. Contact Mark Lozier (757) 754-0062 or E mail to [email protected] with your team name, team captain's name and complete address. I will mail you an application package. We are limited to 40 teams; so if you are interested, please do not delay.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

btt


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Filling up!! 

There are only 14 spots left


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

It' only a week away


----------

